# Mounting a trolling motor?



## dkhunter8383 (May 15, 2016)

Hey guys just wondering if there is a post somewhere about where is the best place to install a bow mount trolling motor. I couldn't find any posts using the search feature. I have a minn Kota powerdrive and don't know if it's best to center it, mount it on either side, and if it should be straight or at an angle. Thanks, Joey


----------



## richg99 (May 15, 2016)

Great query....with....I'll bet...no clear answer.

On my prior tin, it was mounted nearly parallel to the port (left) side. I never noticed any loss of efficiency by it not being dead center.

When I canned that old hull, I paid a local shop to move my trolling motor; big engine; and console over to a new 1652 G3 hull. I ASSUMED that the installer would put the TM in the exact same place on the new hull. 

Nope. He put it diagonally across the bow, kind of taking up more space. The power is now dead center. Perhaps there was some gain in efficiency. If so, I never noticed it. 

I've gotten so used to it that....this weekend...I bought another larger trolling motor and just installed it (an hour ago!). I used the very same holes that the installer used when he moved my former TM over. 

As you can see, I don't think that there is just one perfect answer to your query.

Clearly, at least for me, if you cast with your right hand, you probably want the trolling motor mostly on the left (port) side. That's my story and I am sticking to it.

regards, richg99


----------



## perchjerker (May 15, 2016)

you can mount it however makes the most sense for you. I would keep it so its as close to the center of bow as possible.

You can mount off to either side, most guys mount it so that its not in your line of sight(as much as possible) when on plane.

The other consideration is try to keep the head when stowed within the boundaries of the boat so you dont hit it when docking


----------



## dkhunter8383 (May 16, 2016)

Perfect thanks guys for the answers. I'll lay it out tonight and see what way makes the most sense


----------



## -CN- (May 16, 2016)

My buddy has a v-bottom with the Power Drive trolling motor mounted straight forward right in the center. I want to point out that when it is in the stowed position, it takes up lots of room and invades my space while sitting in the front seat which is mounted on the floor behind the deck. 
I would keep it off to one side so the shaft is in line with the edge of the boat while its stowed.


----------



## bcbouy (May 16, 2016)

i just posted one,with pics,a couple days ago.


----------



## perchjerker (May 16, 2016)

here is how I mounted my powerdrive. 

I had to build an offset mount since the shaft would have interfered with the storage hatch in the front. I put the hatch in before I got the bowmount, I was not going to put one on at all until I fell into a deal on one I could not refuse


----------



## dkhunter8383 (May 16, 2016)

Well I finished my front deck today, so i laid out the light bar, nav light, and trolling motor. Unfortunately I bought the light bar before I bought the motor (found it on Craigslist at a price I couldn't refuse) so the trolling motor doesn't fit laying flat on the deck. I will have to build a mount for it raised about 4" off the deck.


----------



## richg99 (May 17, 2016)

" xxx doesn't fit.... I have to build a "......

Ha Ha....Welcome to my world...and the world of everybody else on here. 

regards, richg99


----------



## dkhunter8383 (May 17, 2016)

I hear you on that. Seems like every project I take on, something won't fit the right way. Oh well


----------



## richg99 (May 17, 2016)

Yesterday I went to the boat to remove 4 bolts, add some caulk (filling old holes) and just bolt everything back together. An hour later, and with an extra trip back to the house to get more tools, I still wasn't finished. My wife said....."well, it's a boat...its never finished". Ha!

richg99


----------



## -CN- (May 17, 2016)

You either have a boat, or everything goes smoothly.


----------



## dkhunter8383 (May 18, 2016)

Here is a pic of the trolling motor and light bar, it's an easy fix but just another project. I have a question on the circuit breaker I bought for it. When I bought the troller the battery cables were clipped on the end so I have to add cable to run to the battery and the circuit breaker. But the breaker I bought to hook up to the battery has no mounting bracket, is there a way I could make my own bracket for this?


----------



## richg99 (May 18, 2016)

I took a piece of copper tubing. Pounded it flat. Drilled holes. Viola! Bracket richg99


----------



## dkhunter8383 (May 18, 2016)

That's a great idea I am going to try that tonight


----------

